# endlers



## bread (Apr 23, 2006)

How do you tell if endlers are pregnant? how long is there gestation?


----------



## doggydad38 (Jan 18, 2005)

Think Guppies. Look for a gravid spot as with any livebearer. Gestation is about 25 to 28 days.
Tony


----------

